# Swapping Walbro WYL or WY carbs for WT series on small equipment?



## rynosawr (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello All,

I am looking into the possibility of swapping the Walbro WY carbs on my Tanaka THT-200, Tanaka TED-270 Drill, and Makita 4 stroke leaf blower.


I am at 6,000 foot and none of these machines run correctly at this elevation. Everything is way too rich.

The only thing I haven't done yet is tried hard to get leaner jets for the carbs on all of them.

I ordered a smaller jet for the Tanaka THT-200 but it is showing on back order for the last 4 months.


Anyone with a lot of experience with these WY/WYL carbs?


I am strongly considering a swap to an adjustable carb for all three tools, as it is aggravating to have all my saws and adjustable carbs running great and these tools run like poo.

Any help or tips is appreciated.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm kind of having trouble with my new TBC-280 weedeater carb.my old TBC340 was dead reliable on starting but after the muffler mod it was running a tad bit lean.not enough to hurt but just enough that i would liked to have had an adjustable high speed screw.it finally had a main bearing going out so i set it back for a full rebuild this winter.the good thing with the tanakas is that the engines are pretty universal from the trimmers,drills and all of the way to the power board scooter engines.there are some go fast goodies out there and if you will check ebay for tanaka carburetors you'll find that they offer fully adjustable chinese carbs.
Heres one for example
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLADE-Z-MOB...ash=item4870f488ac:g:qYAAAOSweW5U5Qnq&vxp=mtr


----------



## rynosawr (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Jughead!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 27, 2015)

Your quite welcome.good luck on the swaps.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 14, 2015)

@rynosawr just an update.the 40+cc carbs don't work on the smaller equipment.ordered the kit above but the air filter velocity stack works very well.ordered the smaller carb and it should be here monday.i'll keep you posted.


----------



## rynosawr (Nov 14, 2015)

Dang!

I got one that is probably for a 40cc+ and haven't tried it yet....

Does it not physically fit or is it calibrated too far off?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 14, 2015)

The carb mounts up but more than likely the impulse hole will not match up to the insulator block.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 14, 2015)

I was really hoping to put a bigger carb onto the 340.although it may work on the 340 it doesn't line up with the 280 intake.


----------



## rynosawr (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for being the guinea pig on this Jughead!!

I will check it to see today if I got lucky or not with it..


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 14, 2015)

Your welcome.i have been tired of the non adjustable carbs on tanaka for a pretty good while.


----------



## rynosawr (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a Tanaka tht-200 hedge trimmer that has a super crappy plastic bodied Walbro (WY) with no primer bulb and no adjustment and it starts horribly and runs rich.

It doesn't have a fuel return though, so I am trying to make a good setup with a return line that is OEM QUALITY


----------



## xxl (Aug 27, 2017)

Is there any way to find what carbs I can swap?


----------

